# TT 240 Quattro Sport - what do you think?



## TomA (Aug 24, 2005)

Hi there from a newbie.

I'm looking to get a TT. Have been offered a great deal on a 52 plate TTC 225 but was poking around a dealer's at the weekend and saw one of the Quattro Sports in Avus Silver with a black roof. 8) What a car! It looks fantastic and the interior is awesome.

I haven't test driven it or even started the engine, just sat in it with desire! Obviously, it is a large price hike from the 2nd hand 225 I have been offered, but I am prepared to make the jump if it's good enough.

So, the point of this thread is what do you guys think? Anyone got one? Can you write a review? Is it worth getting one with the Mk2 only just around the corner? What about residuals of the Sport against a 225 - surely a limited run of 1000 would mean less depreciation?

Thanks.


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

it a far better car in every way

power is fab
seats are fab
body kit is fab
sus is harder
wheels are wider.

it would cost alot to do this to a 225

just fit some better brakes and no more mods needed.

every one who has one loves it on here you will soon find out.


----------



## markp (Apr 29, 2003)

Get a standard 225 and go to AmD - cheaper, quicker, better looking, more comfortable - no silly black roof and mirrors either :roll: On the plus side... great wheels, handle better, have V6 aero kit on them and are not a common site.

Personally, having driven a QS a couple of times - it is not as quick as a my current TTC (225 with AmD remap & milltek giving 270bhp) and I prefer the interior of my car to the QS. Nope, not for me at all. Quite sad when you consider what Audi could have done with the QS version of the TT...


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Had a very quick drive on one last month at the Kneesworth meet. Initial impressions - much more lithe than my standard 225 - the seats are fantastic - they grip you really well and are surprisingly comfortable, just not quite sure if I could live with them everyday. The car just seems to handle better - much more positive on turn in and obviously more power and torque, but delivered more smoothly than my lowly 225 horses.

If I could afford one I would probably jump at it but then my kids wouldn't get the occasional ride in the back which they enjoy.

Overall, a very nice package - I think Audi could have done a bit more with it but presumably it will hold residuals slightly better anyway, being a limited run.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

the qs are a nice car and if you are going to leave it standard then get one but if you want to do some modding then get a good 225 and spend the savings on your mods


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

NaughTTy are you able to compare the QS sensation with a chipped 225?

I love my chipped 225, but if funds allowed (and they may do.....) have been pondering a QS....love the styling..... (sorry TomA, not trying to hijack the thread..) so would also be interested in people's views on comparison.

TomA have you driven the 225 yet? I would suggest getting a drive in the QS too.....


----------



## TomA (Aug 24, 2005)

LoTTie said:


> NaughTTy are you able to compare the QS sensation with a chipped 225?
> 
> I love my chipped 225, but if funds allowed (and they may do.....) have been pondering a QS....love the styling..... (sorry TomA, not trying to hijack the thread..) so would also be interested in people's views on comparison.
> 
> TomA have you driven the 225 yet? I would suggest getting a drive in the QS too.....


Hi there, I have driven the 225 in question and loved it - it's in perfect condition (not a stone chip in sight) and went very well. A friend of mine has offered it to me for Â£15k with 45,000 on the clock on an 52 plate. It really seems a great offer. It's black with grey leather, tracker but no Bose or sat nav.

The trouble is I made the mistake of visiting a dealer near Raynes Park and fell in love with the QS. At twice the price, it's a helluva decision!! What a car though! The red with black roof or silver with black roof would be my choice.

No worries re hijack!


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

i would steer clear of a 52 plate

a: dash pods seem common in that year
b: no warranty
c: at 45,000 miles you will need new disks , shocks, bushes etc
d: if you get a post 2002 spec you get all s line options as standard.

if you have the cash buy an 03 or 53 plate as these are the best value at around 18 to 20k have warranty left and have all options as standard.

or go the whole hog and get the TTQS

a car with 45,000 and no stone chips = respray imo.


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

I have to say the warranty would be a factor in my considering. I got an 03 plate so I had plenty of warranty left (and its getting used! :? )

Dash pod failure is a dread and costly. 

does the car have full history and details of everything ever done to it? A call to Audi CS will tell you what was ever done under warranty at any Audi dealer.

I have to say, if I could afford it comfortably the QS would tempt me. now, lets just sort that tax bill and mayyybeeeeeeee


----------



## robertroe (Jun 30, 2005)

> would steer clear of a 52 plate
> 
> a: dash pods seem common in that year
> b: no warranty
> ...


Â£15k is a bit of a bargain for a 52 plate, you would pay Â£3-4k more at a dealer I would suspect.

Now I'm biased because I've got a 52 plate myself but in response to the points above:

a) Couldnt really comment.
b) Only the very oldest 52's have no warranty, some would have almost 6 months left.
c) Not all 52's will have done 45k miles
d) 52 is post 2002 so you'll get all the goodies 

I would say the 225 would be a good buy, the decision is down to cash and whether you prefer the QS.

Good luck whichever way you go.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Sorry Lottie - no real experience of driving a chipped 225 so can't compare I'm afraid.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

robertroe said:


> > would steer clear of a 52 plate
> >
> > a: dash pods seem common in that year
> > b: no warranty
> ...


Gotta agree.

a) 52 Seemed to be a whole load better than the previous build years.
b) Audi may offer to extend the full factory warranty by another 12 months - I know they did for me. Four years ffw ain't half bad.
c) Yup expect anything from 15k upwards.


----------



## TomA (Aug 24, 2005)

Thanks for the replies... The 52 plate I'm looking at is a 2002 car so does that mean it won't have 'all the goodies'? What are these goodies anyway?

I am concerned about the disc, bushes issue on the 45k mile car also. Sounds like things could get a bit Â£Â£. This is pushing me towards newer or, of course, new.

The QS is obviously the car I would prefer but it would mean some finance and I think the insurance might be a little higher, no? Where could I get the best deal and what price do you think I'm looking at? I suppose discounts will be tricky seeing as it's ltd edition etc.

Arghhhh, decisions! :? Thanks again.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

My only problem with the QS is the fact that it is limited edition - therefore fairly limited resale - therefore could take a huge hit on residuals. Something along the lines of the V6 DSG.

WRT insurance - all depends on circumstance and location of course but don't expect it to be hugely different to 225 & v6 insurance.


----------



## markp (Apr 29, 2003)

TomA said:


> I am concerned about the disc, bushes issue on the 45k mile car also. Sounds like things could get a bit Â£Â£. This is pushing me towards newer or, of course, new.


None too sure why people are telling you that! Mine's now done 40,000 miles and is three years old. I've just had a full service and as far as break wear goes (and I'm hard on brakes) I was told I have about another 15 to 20,000 more wear left on my discs. As for shocks and bushes - well, I'd expect at least 60,000 miles of enthusiatic driving before any need for replacement. TT's are not the most reliable cars in the world, but they are an Audi and engineered very well. Provided you can see a full dealer service history and the car hasn't been on half a dozen track days in a year then I think you can leave any concerns about brake or suspension wear out of the equation at 45,000 miles.


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

I am sure you can push to 18 to 20k if you are looking at spending 30k

so just buy an 03-53 plate with under 20k miles on it.

and forget the 45k 52 plate.

the TTQS on the whole is a chipped 225 with bucket seats and body kit
if these dont worry you to much stick to a 225 and have it mapped.

sure you can fine mint 52 plate cars but you have the cash to buy newer so why take the risk.


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Slight off topic.....does anyone know how much longer the QS will be available to order new for?

Tom, mine is 03 plate with 35K on clock, at its remap AMD said the bushes are fine, the brakes are fine, but it was well cared for before I got it, mint inside, well loved and looked after. I would check the warranty thats left if you do go for the 52.


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

I thought all the TTQS were at dealers already so you have to find a dealer with the colour/spec you want in stock.

each dealer took 2 cars the day they were launched.

but as with Audi they will make more if they run out and the MK2 is put back i am sure.


----------



## robertroe (Jun 30, 2005)

TomA said:


> Thanks for the replies... The 52 plate I'm looking at is a 2002 car so does that mean it won't have 'all the goodies'? What are these goodies anyway?


I think almost all 2002 "02" plate and all "52" plate cars are post 2002 spec cars. This means that they have pretty much all the spec that the S-Line special edition ones did.

Some of the added "goodies" are:

Lowered suspension
9 Spoke "RS4" wheels
Titanium headlight surrounds
Alloy gear knob!

You might find the FAQ and revisions list handy!

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=8302
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=8582


----------



## TomA (Aug 24, 2005)

Thanks for those links Robert... The 52 in question has all of those goodies that you list, so that's a plus.

Will have a think about my 3 options (52, 03/53 or new QS) as suggested by you all and make a decision shortly. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Get a drive in the QS, it might make the decision easier either way.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I reckon that at that price you're getting the car at about Â£1.5k less that you would have to spend if you didn't know the guy.

How much you know about the history of the car would be the major factor for me. If it's from a friend, then he should be honest with you about how hard a life the car has had.

You might well pass this up and find a 53 plate car with 10,000 miles, but that's been overrevved every one of those and you'd never know until it was too late.

Besides, 15k and the money left-over from not buying anything else will buy you a good warranty and will be enough to have it chipped, lowered and a new exhaust.

Horses for courses really.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Are we sure the QS is limited edition now the 225 has gone out of production? and i'd agree with the previous comment a 45k mile car with no stone chips prob means its had some paint so have a real good look round it.


----------



## TomA (Aug 24, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> Are we sure the QS is limited edition now the 225 has gone out of production? and i'd agree with the previous comment a 45k mile car with no stone chips prob means its had some paint so have a real good look round it.


Hi, yes he has had the front sprayed recently but that's it. He is a very good friend of mine and has a rep for being extremely particular about his cars - always garaged and meticulously cared for. He also drives carefully and slowly, which every one takes the mick about to his face. He's a great bloke and I would trust him 100%. I don't think he has ever driven the car throttle wide open (I'm serious)!

The car is genuinely mint. Perfect nick. I know it's the sensible option but that bloody QS that I sat in is the business! 8)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I do like the QS and was tempted, but the more i thought about it, the more i thought not. have you tried a V6?? worth a thought.


----------



## robertroe (Jun 30, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> I do like the QS and was tempted, but the more i thought about it, the more i thought not. have you tried a V6?? worth a thought.


Don't give the poor guy more options


----------



## TomA (Aug 24, 2005)

robertroe said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > I do like the QS and was tempted, but the more i thought about it, the more i thought not. have you tried a V6?? worth a thought.
> ...


Lol! :lol: Want a turbo car anyway. 3.2 is pretty heavy also and don't like the alloys.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

TomA said:


> robertroe said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


you can have whichever alloys you want else someone on here will swap you for some RS4's if you didnt want them.

V6 is the one..........and you could always paint the roof for that two tone effect.


----------



## TomA (Aug 24, 2005)

The V6 will be too thirsty for me... I drive 55 miles round trip per day. I can live with c. 30mpg but sub 25 is pushing it.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

No dont get the Avus Qs bloody awful car  :wink:

Ive had the 225 and a V6 and IMO the QS is far better than the others. Biggest question would be could you live wihtout the rear seats. ive only got my c### to look after so i have no problems, However with the back seats missing you can queeze a few people in the back easier than with the seats just its not very legal and not very comfortable.

Theres also some good deals on the QS i saved Â£3k when i bought mine.

It's the only car ive ever owned that i still cant take the smile of my face when driving it.

Go for it i would and did.

Oh and you get better mpg in the qs than a 225


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

LoTTie said:


> Slight off topic.....does anyone know how much longer the QS will be available to order new for?
> 
> Tom, mine is 03 plate with 35K on clock, at its remap AMD said the bushes are fine, the brakes are fine, but it was well cared for before I got it, mint inside, well loved and looked after. I would check the warranty thats left if you do go for the 52.


Theve all been made and are all now dealer spec. Basically what David said( Demon )


----------



## TomA (Aug 24, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> No dont get the Avus Qs bloody awful car  :wink:
> 
> Ive had the 225 and a V6 and IMO the QS is far better than the others. Biggest question would be could you live wihtout the rear seats. ive only got my c### to look after so i have no problems, However with the back seats missing you can queeze a few people in the back easier than with the seats just its not very legal and not very comfortable.
> 
> ...


Nice post, thanks. Ok 3 questions:

1. Can you fit golf clubs in the QS with that torsion beam in place?
2. Where do I go to save Â£3k - looks good.
3. What mpg do you get then?

Thanks in advance mate,

Tom.


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> Sorry Lottie - no real experience of driving a chipped 225 so can't compare I'm afraid.


ahem :roll:

I remember a certain forum member using a considerable chunk of my APR trial time :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

TomA said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > No dont get the Avus Qs bloody awful car  :wink:
> ...


dont know i dont play golf but there looks to be plenty of room and you can also unhook the net from the torsion bar to give you extra room,

Ask them for discount, because they have all been made and sitting in dealerships they need to sell them. The best way is by giving discount.
Harold Wood have or had a red QS that they have had for ages and are desperate to sell it, if you wanted a red one you could get a great deal on it unless they have already sold it but it was there a few weeks ago.

When i had my 225 i was getting 23 mpg now the Qs is getting me anywhere from 26 to 36 mpg depending on what mood im in.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

was said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry Lottie - no real experience of driving a chipped 225 so can't compare I'm afraid.
> ...


Yeah but no but yeah but...................it was a long time ago  :roll: :wink:


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

All these positive QS comments and the reviews in the TTOC mag are not helping my potential bank balance.......

Audi website lists a few available or coming soon - what do you reckon you could get one thats listed at around Â£28400 for......theres red, black and Avus on there so far. 

Stop it, I must stop looking.... :roll:

TomA I blame you!!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Theres only 2 things i think the car is lacking, Decent Brakes and a extra 30bhp, But they arnt the end of the world plus a visit from the VAG check guyswould sort that


----------



## TomA (Aug 24, 2005)

LoTTie said:


> All these positive QS comments and the reviews in the TTOC mag are not helping my potential bank balance.......
> 
> Audi website lists a few available or coming soon - what do you reckon you could get one thats listed at around Â£28400 for......theres red, black and Avus on there so far.
> 
> ...


Hahaha! You'd better hurry as I've already been on the phone to Harold Wood. They're coming back to me with an offer but I want a big discount or it's no go. Red with black roof looks awesome!

genocidalduck said all the right things! Lol :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Toma i just phoned Harold Wood and asked them about it htey said you had just phoned

You have pm


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Looks like it would be the black one then for me up the Midlands way.......... :wink:


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

can i buy a blue one then 

and put my blue flame and brembo's on

its either that or i buy BBS RC wheels, and thoses dammed expensive recaro's.

btw we still need to test the speed of a TTQS with mine


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

mrdemon said:


> can i buy a blue one then
> 
> and put my blue flame and brembo's on
> 
> ...


Yes Yes im working friday so Saturday wont be a good day plus cant miss the cricket.

Either Sunday night if you fancy a trip to Bluewater or hopefully next weekend i'll meet you at Cambridge


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

are you going to the tuning day at donnington on the 17th

http://www.tunergp.co.uk


----------



## TomA (Aug 24, 2005)

LoTTie said:


> Looks like it would be the black one then for me up the Midlands way.......... :wink:


Go for it Lottie, you know you want to! :wink: Black is cool but it's not so obvious that it's a QS, but you may not be worried about that. I actually think the Avus with Phantom roof is the nicest QS and would prefer one of those to be honest.

Btw, if anyone is after a great insurance quote I just got one that is Â£800 less than any other company from Noel Dazely (0870 0466604). 8)


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

my insurance is Â£450 from privilege

no one else come close

and thats with a hire car also.


----------



## TomA (Aug 24, 2005)

They wouldn't quote me as I have 9 points. 3 will come off in 6 months though, so will try again then.

My best quote is Â£1,000 which isn't bad seeing as I live in London with 9 points!


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

i have three points the quote was only Â£400 with no points.

pesky scamera's


----------



## TomA (Aug 24, 2005)

mrdemon said:


> i have three points the quote was only Â£400 with no points.
> 
> pesky scamera's


Yeah, tell me about it... 3 cameras in 4 years and not once was I more than 8 mph over the limit! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr! :evil:

At 28 with 9 points and living in London, I expect a high premium on a performance car though.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

TomA said:


> LoTTie said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like it would be the black one then for me up the Midlands way.......... :wink:
> ...


Harold Wood have got a Demo black QS but be warned i had it for a weekend  when i wanted a demo


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

mrdemon said:


> are you going to the tuning day at donnington on the 17th
> 
> http://www.tunergp.co.uk


No


----------



## TomA (Aug 24, 2005)

LoTTie said:


> All these positive QS comments and the reviews in the TTOC mag are not helping my potential bank balance.......
> 
> Audi website lists a few available or coming soon - what do you reckon you could get one thats listed at around Â£28400 for......theres red, black and Avus on there so far.
> 
> ...


Where can I read the review from the TTOC mag? Can I buy one or must I join first?!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

You should join first  but why wouldn't you want to join 

http://membership.ttoc.co.uk



TomA said:


> LoTTie said:
> 
> 
> > All these positive QS comments and the reviews in the TTOC mag are not helping my potential bank balance.......
> ...


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

the evo review says its a very good car and the best TT to date.

I have the standard main 4 page shiny book, the ttoc review and the evo review.


----------



## TomA (Aug 24, 2005)

mrdemon said:


> the evo review says its a very good car and the best TT to date.
> 
> I have the standard main 4 page shiny book, the ttoc review and the evo review.


Thanks for that mrdemon. I subscribe to Evo mag but must have missed the review. Which edition was it in and I'll have a look back.

Btw, I will join your club if and when I buy a TT!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

TomA said:


> mrdemon said:
> 
> 
> > the evo review says its a very good car and the best TT to date.
> ...


Tom

It's OUR club. We run the TT Owners Club as owners for the members 

Non-profit making and we do put on one or two decent events 8)


----------



## ACE_UK (Apr 10, 2005)

Swapped my new 3.2 for a new qs for one reason , the way it handled , like a little go cart  , its so much lighter and more agile than the 3.2

I also love the black roof mirrors and wider wheels , they do stand apart from other tts , some pics here of my red one

http://www.crazywap.co.uk/sport/


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

nice in red

i want a blue one


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

I want a blue one. Or a black one. I just want one at the moment.


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

I am sure some one will give you 1 

sorry could not help my self :twisted:


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Cheeky!!! :wink:

If it comes with a free QS.......  ......well............


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I was torn between the blue and the Avus opted for Avus in the end, But i would def not turn my nose up at the Blue


----------



## TomA (Aug 24, 2005)

Morning all,

Golf clubs *do *fit it the back by the way.

Went to see a silver one last night but it didn't have the bucket recaros - had standard seats in half leather and half alcantara. I was told that the buckets were too uncomfortable and difficult to get in and out. This might be an issue for me as I will do about 18,000 miles per year.

Off to another place tonight to see one with recaros and lighter colour interior.


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

the sales man will say that as he will never sell that car without buckets

they are more comfortable if any thing

make sure it has air con climate control and a cd player also
as some dealers did not spec this either.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

The buckets are a problem for dealers - some people like them but the majority don't and they have put off alot of people from buying the QS. In the end the dealer is there to sell a car - that's business - there is no point in having a car around that just won't sell.
One example of the curse of buckets - a high spec TT Roadster sat in Stirling Audi for nearly 2 years unsold (from new) due to the fact that it was spec'd with buckets - people liked the car but just would not live with buckets. Buckets do hold a niche market.
I always found it strange as to why the QS even had the choice of seats - esp as it's a limited edition - but you can see why it is so.


----------



## TomA (Aug 24, 2005)

I see, hmmmm... But what's the actual problem with buckets? Why do a lot of people not like them? Are they uncomfy or not? I certainly prefer the look of them.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Problem with buckets - you can't adjust them, percieved to be Boy Racer(ish) they ain't heated, and depending on your size either ok to sit in or uncomfortable.
Buckets are there for a purpose esp in performance vehicles to hold and grip the driver so as to maintain a good driving postion.


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

ask all the TTQS owners and they will say more comfortable
some people have even put the seat in there standard cars
more people would but they are to expensive.

Saint hates every thing you will come to learn this.
he hates driving and has never broken the speed limit
he does not even own a TT infact we are not even sure why he is on the forum :?

the best thing about the TTQS is the Seats and to buy one with standard seat seem strange, you may as well buy a 225.

he will alwasy say the reverse of everthing i say as he has some sort or metal block regarding my posts.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

mrdemon said:


> ask all the TTQS owners and they will say more comfortable
> some people have even put the seat in there standard cars
> more people would but they are to expensive.
> 
> ...


MrD - you really do misunderstand me and by the looks of things the English language too. Do you really have to turn everything into a personal tete a tete? Can't you see that not everything is black or white - there are grey areas too?



> Saint hates every thing you will come to learn this.
> he hates driving and has never broken the speed limit
> he does not even own a TT infact we are not even sure why he is on the forum :?


You and Walter Mitty would get on really well.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

The Recaro seats are miles better than the standard seats however they do take abit of time to get used to. But its only when getting in or out of the car. But i find when getting out just slide the seat back and it gives you plenty of room to get out and obviously when you get back in. I found the normal sports seats are crap when it comes to lateral support. But thats just my opinion.

And they are far more comfortable on long trips than the standard seats. How i odnt know but ive done a couple of long trips in it and they are a joy!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

If anyone is interested in a QS. There are 2 blue 1 Avus and 1 Missano that you could possibly get for a good discounts. pm me


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> I was torn between the blue and the Avus opted for Avus in the end, But i would def not turn my nose up at the Blue


Hi Jamie,

you know that Blue is the colour :wink: you have PM

olivier


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

nolive said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > I was torn between the blue and the Avus opted for Avus in the end, But i would def not turn my nose up at the Blue
> ...


No i havnt :?


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

[/quote]

No i havnt :? [/quote]

oh yes you have :lol:


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

EVO was July 2005 for the TTQS


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

mrdemon said:


> EVO was July 2005 for the TTQS


You have pm


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2005)

I like the TT QS only if it's black.

Jarod.


----------



## TomA (Aug 24, 2005)

Audi appear to be offering PCP deals at 4.2% APR on the QS, in case anyone's interested!

Tom.


----------



## new2tt (Dec 17, 2003)

Had to add to this tread as no one seems to have mentioned the brakes. The 240 sport has better brakes then the 225, - I think its the same set up as on the 3.2 ie bigger discs and callipers. The seat's not something comfortable for day to day driving, but great on a track (where I was driving the car). Doing several tests in the car, I liked the agility of the car, with the down side of the pick up below 2500 rpm, on a tight chicane test ( loads of cones and slowing speed) with the revs dropping, I just longed to be back in the 3.2. The car is lighter then a 225 and slightly less luxurious because of that.


----------

